
Ask HN: What's an Example of a Successful Rebranding? - plibither8
There have been many rebranding in the past of big companies that have largely received a negative response from its userbase and the community at large. Examples include Slack&#x27;s recent logo&#x2F;color&#x2F;design overhaul, DropBox and its new radical color combinations, Windows 8 and its Metro design language, etc.<p>Is this &quot;backlash&quot; over new designs just a user&#x27;s reflex action to change? Or have they actually been detrimental to the company (due to mass unappeal)?<p>In continuation, what are examples of &quot;good&quot; or successful redesigns that were positively accepted by, if not all, a majority of the users?<p>Thanks!
======
interweb
The art collective Pox Party did a rebrand right around the time of Google's &
Airbnb's (both successful in my mind). If the Pox rebrand is successful is up
to you... They modeled their video after similar self-aggrandizing
announcements. Their "identity program" PDF was modeled after the infamous 1M
Pepsi rebrand: [http://getpox.com/](http://getpox.com/)

------
interweb
Brand New is a good resource:
[https://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/](https://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/)

~~~
plibither8
That's a great website, thanks!

